# Die Cast Conversions



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

THE SNAKE

OLD SCHOOL




















35th Anniversay version





























THE MONGOOSE


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Looking gooooooooooooood!!!*

My money's on the Mongoose, just by looking at that engine compartment!!!
That's a lot of work VJ... cutting, grinding, fitting, getting the stuff to hook up, etc... Mattel uses some extra hard metal I do believe, too keep us kids from breaking em!!! Looking goooood anyways, nothing wrong with old school at all, wish I could go back in time (for a while anyways), love them old cars too...RM


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice conversions VJ. Really like the old snake!

Good topic for a perma "thread" as well.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Dang!! sweet looking cars man!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Actually, the 35th anniversary cars have tops that are held on by a single screw... so it was easy to remove... and the life like chassis fits in with a little trimming on the sides. The only challenge is creating the front wheel and pick up assembly. On the Snake, I just cut a Marchon chassis in two and used two small wires to reconnect the picks ups to the motor. 

On the Mongoose, I cut off the front end from the chassis and used a Riggen pick up and build a front wheel bracket. You guys would really be surprised at how fast these cars are and well they handle. 
You just can't run them for more than 10-15 mins because the motors get hot. 

These were the first cars I didn't make removable chassis for, other than the old school snake... those babies are glued in forever. That also made these very easy to convert.


I think I'll have to set up a drag strip and see which one wins the classic battle


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Freakin awsome VJ! I wish they put tire smoke in a bottle for moments like these....kodak. So,where~s the rumble in the jungle going to be held, por favor.

Rich


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Nice cars VJ.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Yeah!!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

videojimmy said:


> THE SNAKE
> 
> OLD SCHOOL


They are all totally cool, but this one rocks like a hurricane!! :thumbsup:

Nice choice on the old style rims


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Snake vs. Mongoose. :thumbsup::thumbsup: These are all winners VJ.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Screeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeatch!!!!!!!*

Love those Snake & Mongoose cars VJ....Vrooooooooooooooooom!

Bob...Way Kewl...zilla


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

SWEEEEEEET, I am a sucker for the Hot Wheels. I would love doing up one of my Monte Carlo Stockers, my favorite cast of all time....


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Jimmy- Great looking conversions. I am amazed at your pick up assembly work. You seem to have an endless supply of Riggen/Tycopro assemblies as well as great wheel sets.
Keep 'em coming!
Jim


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks Jim.... I usually buy in lots of 10-15


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

videojimmy said:


>


WOW I LOVE THOSE TWO !:woohoo:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Fun....fun...and more.................FUN!*

Jimmy,

Those are just plain fun looking! Nice...............

Bob...yeah baby...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great looking swaps VJ!!!!!!!!!
When I heard Mattel was buying Tyco, I was licking my chops at all the great bodies that were going to be made available to slot car racing. After all, JL PM had started to reproduce the old AFX stuff, and I was pulling out my checkbook for what I thought was going to be a slot car manufacturers battle! I expected hit after hit of old Nascars, hot rods and road racers. Boy, was I dissapointed. I guess we all were. The only body to come from the diecast world was that twin motor thing. AAAAAAAAHHHH. _Watch out for the rolling eyeball!!!!!!_ Ive never tried resin casting. Ive been reading the post, but Im too messy to be trusted with chemicals. VJ, you've sidestepped the problem altogether. Ive always heard it wasnt good to run diecast bodies because of the possibility of arcing the track. I guess on drag racing it wouldnt matter. Has anyone ever tried racing diecast bodies as a class% Theres just so many more choices.

Rich


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hot Wheels does plastic too. "Jester"looks like a El Camino.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hot Wheels has many plastic bodies on die cast chassis. Their UK Cab is a good one to convert, it fits perfectly on a AFX specialty chassis. 

The Lost in Space car is from JL and it';s all plastic. SUPER easy car to make, the Tyco Traxx chassis is perfect, like it was made for the body. Just slide in the Alum posts that come with it, a few drops of super glue, and sit the body on top. It lines up perfectly


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

A TAXI Im talking muscle cars, hot rods, road racers and such. Do they have any of those 

Rich :hat::wave:


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Just out of curiousity, what has happened to the old Tyco stuff sinse Mattel bought them out? I like Tyco cars , but I primarily am interested in T jets, Aurora, A/FX, Tomy . etc so I haven't followed them too much but would like to know. Also haven't been back in the hobby long enough to know.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Well, Scott, nobody knows. Tyco had resorted to pulling some of thier older cars back out to save money I guess. But, since Mattel took over, they've been doing a half but job of keeping up with the Nascars, and making movie sets. If you can put it on the smallest figure 8 imaginable, Mattel has probably made it. They did make that Charger-Superbird set with the messed up wheels. But the molds are not the same as Tycos were. The quarter panels are a lot thinner at the wheel wells and the windshields arent interchangable to well. They have a long list of good ol Tyco bodies they could pull out if they dont want to engineer anything new. Now, AW is taking off with new releases and all we get from mattel is 'speed racer'. The kids love it I guess.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

THAT JUST PLAIN STINKS !! I mean why would a company with Mattels power and money buy up Tyco and then waste it away like that so it won't generate interest enough to buy? What a waste ! You got an address I want to write them an email. I have purchased some of there older cars and trucks and I do like them and that just makes me mad.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Sometimes a big company sees a market they think they want to play in. They will usually buy their way in by purchasing an existing company within the target market. This in no way means that the large company will manage the purchased company as well as the original staff did. 

In 1:1 scale cars, Ford bought Jaguar and GM bought Lotus. One deal worked out pretty well while the other did not. It can be a throw of the dice.

One could see a Mattel honcho thinking that slot cars are just like Hot Wheels - they're nearly the same size and they're both cars. Honchos aren't always good at getting down to the finer points of detail. So, Mattel has Tyco and they have not done with it what probably all of us slot heads wished and hoped they'd do. Maybe they'll sell it off or maybe they'll wake up and get a slot head to run the line. However, as long as they make money putting out the stuff they currently do, they have no reason to change. To us it's about cool slot cars. To them, it is just about money.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

NTxSlotCars said:


> A TAXI Im talking muscle cars, hot rods, road racers and such. Do they have any of those
> 
> Rich :hat::wave:



is this one "hot roddy" enough
custom painted plastic Hot wheeks UK Cab


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

resinmonger said:


> Sometimes a big company sees a market they think they want to play in. They will usually buy their way in by purchasing an existing company within the target market. This in no way means that the large company will manage the purchased company as well as the original staff did.
> 
> In 1:1 scale cars, Ford bought Jaguar and GM bought Lotus. One deal worked out pretty well while the other did not. It can be a throw of the dice.
> 
> One could see a Mattel honcho thinking that slot cars are just like Hot Wheels - they're nearly the same size and they're both cars. Honchos aren't always good at getting down to the finer points of detail. So, Mattel has Tyco and they have not done with it what probably all of us slot heads wished and hoped they'd do. Maybe they'll sell it off or maybe they'll wake up and get a slot head to run the line. However, as long as they make money putting out the stuff they currently do, they have no reason to change. To us it's about cool slot cars. To them, it is just about money.


Resin Thanks for the update. Actually I do get what you are saying I work in retail mangement . I guess after getting back into the hobby and seeing all of the cool stuff out there and all the cool stuff you guys build it just irritates me to see a perfectly good slot maker get wasted like that. I'm sure a lot of the kiddies out there got SPeed Racer sets but I wouldn't buy it, but there was a lot of there old stuff I would have bought , even as repops. Except there track as I do prefer Tomy. They are probably making money with what they do sell so thats all they will do with it,no doubt. Just such a waste though


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

videojimmy said:


> is this one "hot roddy" enough
> custom painted plastic Hot wheeks UK Cab


Okay, now that *IS* cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Union of the Snake*

Old school meets new


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Who you gonna call?*


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

That is *FUNNY !* I always thought that was a cool ride.:dude:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Funny Car Madness!*

Freakin Awsome VJ! :thumbsup: I love the HW Dragster. Be careful putting those together, or this could happen..........
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqUvMkBQyIk&feature=related

Rich :woohoo:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Love that Snake Cuda! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

This week's model....


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

*V J ! SWEET DRAGSTER < I LOVE IT that and ,well you know Blue is my favorite color .:thumbsup:*


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm going to build another one and put it up for sale on ebay...look for it next week.

However, be warned.. the parts to build this car cost me about 35 bucks... so that will probably be the opening bid price.

I have a Mongoose funny car for sale this week, if anyone is interested


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Un-freekin real VJ!

You've taken conversions to a whole new level.

...and then some!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Fandamntastic!!! You need to show these to the diecast boys, maybe they'll see the light, find out what there're missing...RM


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

VJ , just tell me what you want for the car and I'll send you the $$$ . Saves auction fees !


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

now that's cool Jim.. great use of a thin body.... hope ya don't mind.. but I may just borrow that side mount idea.. someday in the distant future when I get more then 8 hrs off in a row...


Dave


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Must steal Video Jimmy's brain and make cool dragster...


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

resinmonger said:


> Must steal Video Jimmy's brain and make cool dragster...


Why not just steal the whole Videojimmy? It wouldn't be as messy, ya know...or better yet......just steal his dragster!:thumbsup:



So jimmy...just curious....
do you have any...oh...I don't know....urmmm...guard dogs at your place?
If yes, do you keep them caged at night? Just curious, mind you.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

joez870 said:


> Why not just steal the whole Videojimmy? It wouldn't be as messy, ya know...or better yet......just steal his dragster!:thumbsup:
> 
> So jimmy...just curious....
> do you have any...oh...I don't know....urmmm...guard dogs at your place?
> If yes, do you keep them caged at night? Just curious, mind you.



Better than a guard dog... I have hot Latina wife with an even hotter temper... she'll cut you, man.. she'll cut you bad!

Just kidding, actually my wife is pretty tame.
She actually encourages my hobby... I trained her well.

hehehehehe

Seriously, thanks for the kudos fellas. The hard part is tracking down a can motor with posts on both ends. So for the only ones I found, ran me 26 bucks per (OUCH!) ... So I only bought couple. I like to save 2 for an all wheel drive chassis, and another for a front wheel drive chassis

If somebody can find these motors, let me know.
It's the only way I my last two dragsters could be built.
It'd be great to find them in bulk, get a few guys together and buy
a huge lot of them. They run great!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Ok, Jimmy....do you have any cutlery in the house?.....if yes, do you keep it locked in a drawer at night? Just curious....heh~!

Where did you find these particular motors? Is there a particular designation or part number? a Mnfg name or code? How about dimensional size?
The "double shaft can motor" search in the Yahoo sure leaves a lot to sift through. Walthers has some interesting looking stuff but everything is measured in MM and not inches.
Can you give us more to help in the search?


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

Do the newer Sizzler cars have this motor like the 60's ones did?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

The new Sizzlers do have the same type of motors, but the'll burn our inside 5 secs if you try to run them on a slot track. Maybe one of you genuis types here can figure out how to knock the voltage down? 

Joez... I got the motors from TCR go-carts, and the nly place I could find them where from tubtrack on ebay. The chassis have a few other parts worth saving but I bought the cars for the chassis motors. I was able to swap them out with HP-7 motors...added a pin and donated one to the Hobby Talk Charity drive...I tried to sell 2 others like that on ebay, but there were no takers. 

I tried a google search and found one place that makes double post 12 volt motors, but they're round and they look pretty big. I was thinking about picking a few up and checking them out anyway though. I

'm sure I'll find some sue for them.. but the double post box motor is the bomb! 
Direct drive allows for a lot of customizing options


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Hey VideoJimmy*

VJ have you done Jester ( Hotwheels) as a Slotcar?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

nope, I haven't come across that onew yet Taz


----------



## Tazman6069 (Mar 20, 2005)

There are about four colors out now. it has been out for afew years & it's plastic.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

looks nice, If I find one at Toys R US, I may have to make one up


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Way, way, way, way Kewl...*



videojimmy said:


> This week's model....


Jimmy,

Been kinda busy lately and just saw this...Wooooooooooooooooooooooooah this is another one of your Trick builds....Love it!

Bob...WOW that is Cool...zilla


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

VJ's Dragster is just plain COOL


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Jada body... direct drive chassis... rides like a dream and really coasts through the turns nicely


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

VJ, that vette is purely awesome. It's pretty rare for one person to have such an active imagination and the practical skill to put it to use. That Da Vinchi guy comes to mind... But, I don't recall him making any slot car goodness. Ya can't exactly race paintings of wierd women or big marble statues! :drunk: :hat: :freak: :dude:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Great Vette VJ*










Another cool conversion Jim! Probably gotta wear a cup and a chest protector to run cars at yer pad. :freak: 

Hope ya dont mind if I toss this old timer in. Finally found this pic of one of my few diecast conversions. I did a three window too but I think Jimmy (my granyun) stole it back...LOL!

So many 'lil cars ....so little time!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

freakin' AWESOME BILL! 

Any chance I can see the underside of the work of art?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yet another sweet double shafted box motor conversion hits the pages of HT!! :thumbsup: Have you found an affordable supplier for those box motors yet? If you do, please let us know!! You got the gears turning in my head...

And Bill, that 5 window coupe is wild!! I'd like to get a peek at her underthings too!!! :devil: 

Nice job guys!!!

Joe


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey slotcarman... nope... still cost me aout 20 bucks per motor. I only have a few left, so I'l have to choose my projects very carfully


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Frankenstein*



videojimmy said:


> freakin' AWESOME BILL!
> 
> Any chance I can see the underside of the work of art?


My bad guyz! Here ya go. 










Another dumb luck car with most of the credit belonging to HW. This one is not near as pretty underneath...LOL!

Mounting of the three modules; body, motor, grill could not be combined in any fashion other than three honkin screws....snicker. Just the way the spacing worked out. The rear uses gearplate standoffs like a Super ll to keep the body properly oriented. Unfortunately I did neglect to include any duct tape or a drywall screw in this design :freak:......so I lost some points.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

thanks Bill, that is a top notch conversion


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Hello Japan & China can you please send vidieojimmy some more.....*



videojimmy said:


> Hey slotcarman... nope... still cost me aout 20 bucks per motor. I only have a few left, so I'l have to choose my projects very carfully


Jimmy,

Hope you find a cheaper motor source soon! Win the Lottery or something would yah for Cripes sake. 

It would be great if you could just make a quick realease Motor Mount but, bet with as tight as things look here that isn't very feasable...oooh dang!

Bob...Hello China...ring...ring...ring...dang they are not answering...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*OK call me stoopid...But what if?????*

I have been looking for double shaft box motors ever since I saw these cars, and they are impossible to find. So I'm going to throw a stupid question out here and see if this is even slightly possible. The regular box motor is available from slotcar central 3 for like $8.00. Is it possible to chill the motor(freeze it), then heat up just the arm (to expand it) and either center or remove and replace the shaft??? I would think someone still makes motors like these, but I'll be danged if I can find one!!! I'll be in the corner ready to put my dunce cap back on if need be!! :hat:


nuther Joe


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*You know...*

There one was a guy by the name of Ed B (aka Ho Race Pro) (from slide guide fame) who built the car called the Rattler... Custom brass pan type chassis with a direct drive can motor on the back.







And from what I understand Ed pulled the can apart and carefully pressed the motor shaft through the arm stack until he got it where he wanted it...
Not for the faint of heart...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Almost safe*

to take the dunce cap back off!! Just looking at the reported $20.00 per double shaft vs. about 2.75 for a single. I'm not sure if sliding a single shaft would produce long enough double shafts to get a proper grip inside the wheels. But for the single shaft price, it might be worth a try... Just trying to help!!:hat:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I tried to push a shift through an HP-7 and a Tomy motor... lost them both in the operation. The only source I've found was to buy the Ideal TCR chassis that come with their Go Cart bodies... which are different from the other chassis they use on their TCR's. Indeed, espensive... but after buying a Rattler, I had to try to make a few customs of my own. I'd like to put in a Little Red Wagon body and see if I could make wheelie chassis. 

I was thinking.. is their a train arm that might work? Some of them have long shafts on both ends. Perhaps there's one that be swapped out with a Tomy or Tyco.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes there is VJ! Dogged if I can remember the Loco manufacturer, but Athern comes to mind...where a long shaft came out both ends and each bogie was driven off a belt from the extended arm shaft. 

That's all I got...Grey matter is old and full of brain farts.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The only problems with train motors are, the rpm will be lower..more torque less speed, and they're bigger unless you start looking in N scale. I'll keep looking though...
The older athearns were belt (rubberband) driven..
Joe


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I can't begin to tell you how smoothly this cars runs... it's glides around the track like it's on air... Marchon chassis work best for these type of conversions... the motors have enough power to make the car scream... and they don't get too hot either

Jada Body... Marchon chassis, RRR rims


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome lookin conversion!!! And if she runs half as good as she looks you got a keeper!!! I'm eyeballing my diecast box and it's getting awful tempting to try cutting something up!!!

NutherJoe


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah a nice old flame job Hot Rod! 

Jimmy, 

Do you ever share some of these pics with the diecast people on Hobby Talk? Bet they would enjoy seeing this thread. 

Have you ever considered doing any 60s or 70s Matchbox diecast cars. There are some neat old school possibilities. 

I have purchased a few that may get cast up some day like the Matchbox BP Exlploration 6 wheel truck. Take out the rear floor and put the tarp on and it could work....different is fun! With the engines that you have been using latley a mid axle power plant would probably work ....now you have me thinking but, not going to mess with this one anytime soon. If you like this idea go for it Jimmy! 

Hey I was just dreaming.....

Bob...zilla


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

*Munster Coach Boot Hill Express*

These are my favorite diecast conversions. T-jet chassis.
Thanks Tom Stumpf


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

have the Munster car.. LOVE the Boothill Express!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*???*

Which Munsters's Coach diecast do you use???, as well as the Dragula diecast??? Thanks...RM


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I used the JL version... And I havwe a JL version of the Dragula... but it looks too narrow for a simeline. There's another brand, isn;t there?


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

*Vw*

I just love the paint job on this hot wheels VW. So I had to convert it. I started on it a few weeks ago, but was waiting for the St. Louis show so I could get a dash VW at a decent price. Since the lights and the bumpers were part of the diecast chassis. I filled the head light holes with clear beads and used the bumpers from the Dash VW, The rear post was drilled right into the diecast body and a front post of styrene was added. 
hojoe


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

hojoe said:


> I just love the paint job on this hot wheels VW. So I had to convert it. I started on it a few weeks ago, but was waiting for the St. Louis show so I could get a dash VW at a decent price. Since the lights and the bumpers were part of the diecast chassis. I filled the head light holes with clear beads and used the bumpers from the Dash VW, The rear post was drilled right into the diecast body and a front post of styrene was added.
> hojoe


Looks great, just needs some bling in the wheel dept and your good to go!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Looks cool Hojoe!

Gonna have to check my diecast box for that bug.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice conversion! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*It's a bug in...Oooooooooooooh boy!*

HoJoe,

Nice conversion bug there man! Thanks for posting up pics as Bugs Rule..oh Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah :woohoo:

Bob...Keep on Buggin' on HoJoe...zilla


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

sweet Bug!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

JADA's.... with motors! I made the chassis for the coupe out of plastruct


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm wondering when yer gonna just squeeze out a hole tube of 'poxy and whittle the biscuit into a chassis after it cures? Cut out the middle man...LOL... Chassis by VJ !

Great choices per normal Jim! You've got a knack for the exotic.

Tell us what you think of the road race re-pop indy syle tire? Are they supple and grippy enough to use on the rear of ....say.....a vintage build and not be like the "Ice Capades", or are they just the SOS boot rubber junk like the AW JLTO rears ?

They look pretty skookum from here.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

that is a [email protected] looking truck, you should have made resin cast of that


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

BTW got any extra of those guild flags you wanna get rid of?? Id love to have a few to fix some of my old tycos with


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bill .. the road race truck tire is ok... it would be much better if it were silicone.
I think Phil just wanted to be as close to the orignal as he could get.. and that's cool by me. 
I only use them on shelf queens or on the front ends of cars I run

expoxy, expoxy putty and JB Weld.... what else do you need? 


Goodwrench... I don't have any extra flags, in fact, I'm going to look into getting more. 
I get them from Riggen.com


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!*

Likin' the car, :thumbsup: but loving the truck!!! Sweeeet isn't enough! Something like this is going to get added to my to do list for next year!! I like that!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Mine will need to be quite a bit grungier, and rustier, but the concept rocks!! I gotta have a zombie freak drivin' it, and maybe his zombie chick GF in the pass seat....I can almost hear the muffler rattling and the leaky manifold donut!! 

UtherJoe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Man, those are looking cool VJ :thumbsup::thumbsup: I likes em both, I don't know which one I vote the best. The hauler has a great, green/black color combo but I like the 37 pu body also. That does it, I'm not voting!!! It's a tie for me...RM


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Great looking DCs VJ! Top shelf parts fitting! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Pretty............PRETTY fREAKin' Cool...Yeah!*

VJ,

You sure do know how to build some Show Winners! Those are both Top Notch custom built slots man! 














































Bob...UtherJoe I can see the rust now...zilla


----------

